# OmniTI will be suspending active development of OmniOS.



## Maxnix (Apr 25, 2017)

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/25/oracle_free_solaris_project_stops/
https://lists.omniti.com/pipermail/omnios-discuss/2017-April/008699.html


----------

